# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση και ιψδ

## awareness

κανεις με αποπροσωποποιηση και ιψδ?

----------

